# My stuff



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Rather than posting a bunch of threads, I thought I'd make a vid of some stuff I did...Most of you have probably seen them already, but I had fun making it.

stuff I did remix by DrMorbius02 - Photobucket


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Yup you were right about seeing them before ,but always good to see a second peek...Nice little vid there Doc..thanks
your tunes are great


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey Doc,

Loved the video and the props are out of this world. Is this thread just to reintroduce your props or can we ask questions about them here??


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Just for reintroduction -- Showroom is not for Q&A on props and techniques. 

Love yer stuff there DM!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks guys..You can always start a new thread in the appropriate forum, or PM me if you want. My props are all over the place here on the board, so I thought it would be cool to lump them in together in a mashed up mix of lumpy propness.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Terrific! Gotta love that photobucket remix! 
The kicking hangman dancin' to that cool jazzy tune was just too much, daddy-o! LMAO


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice vid.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Doc, I've seen some of your things, but not all of them!!!!

The video is a great showcase - love the music, LOL.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Great video, Doc, and the music was way cool. Thanks for posting this.


----------

